
Facebook is blocking our ads: Hike Messenger - chintan39
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-news/Facebook-is-blocking-our-ads-Hike-Messenger/articleshow/50528366.cms
======
goddamnsteve
Every single time Facebook does something like this, I keep losing respect on
Mark. Stand and fight. Don't run away in a war Facebook.

------
aurban
You're not the first one to accuse Facebook of blocking ads.

~~~
chintan39
But this is different , as Hike may be challenging WhatsApp in India

